# How do you work on your Springy Force ?



## mook jong man (Mar 30, 2010)

Apart from the obvious ones like Chi Sau and performing Sil Lum Tao form .
What other exercises or drills do you do to help you develop your Forward Force / Springy Force ?

Doesn't matter if its a bit outlandish , I had a friend that used to sometimes do the Fook Sau / Wu Sau part of the form bent right over.

He said that using the force of gravity on his arm helped him to get the feeling of relaxed Forward Force / Springy Force , hey who was I to judge , it seemed to work for him.

Sometimes when I train solo I will put a swiss ball up against the wall.  Get in my stance and press my fist into the swiss ball with very light pressure directed from my elbow.

I try to stay relaxed and only use about the same pressure I would use against a partner in Chi Sau , using too much force would be counter productive and would become like some sort of isometric strength exercise.

Of course it doesn't replace doing Chi Sau with a live partner or practice of the forms.
 But when training solo you have to be creative and work with what you've got.


----------



## Domino (Mar 30, 2010)

I like the sound of your techniques for when solo and will try them.
I simply like to be in fook sau / bong sau and have someone apply a bit of pressure randomly, when it gets too much attack/defend respectively.


----------



## dosk3n (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats a good question I would like to see peoples replies.

I dont do any other sort of training for this apart from chi sau. I suppose I could do similar to what you mentioned by pushing against my wall bag slightly but Im not sure how well this would work. I train with people 4 days a week any way so for the days I dont have a partner I just train forms, stepping, pivoting and punches so I have a lot to do other than that. 

Dean.


----------



## bully (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers MJM, going to try that.

I only use SLT and the very occasional times when I get a chance to Chi Sau.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 30, 2010)

bully said:


> Cheers MJM, going to try that.
> 
> I only use SLT and the very occasional times when I get a chance to Chi Sau.


 
I used to get in my stance and press my fist into the wall , but the wall doesn't give so it wasn't too helpfu.

But with the fitness ball because its inflatable it yields a bit and pushes back at you , plus you can put your Bong Sau or Fook Sau up against it  and work on your springy force from those positions too.

Its not going to replace a human arm , but it might go a little ways to at least help you in focusing your force.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 30, 2010)

Lying flat on my back doing the 1 tan / 3 fook section of SNT. This seems to aid in forward pressure as I push against gravity. It also helps by keeping the shoulders square. Actually, it works pretty well for the whole form exept for the rear gum sau portion and not being able to pull my elbows back


Another drill I did last night with some guys as a 2 man drill.

Partner # 1 stands in Character 2 with both hands in fists elbows bent as if in fook sau position.

Partner #2 stands in front of them in Char 2 stance ond compresses their punches in by pressing on their fists. (as if pushing a dart into a dart gun)

Then Partner # 2 releases the fists/darts and Partner # 1 springs forward with arrow step and punch while Partner # 2 stance turns with jum sau.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 30, 2010)

yak sao said:


> Lying flat on my back doing the 1 tan / 3 fook section of SNT. This seems to aid in forward pressure as I push against gravity. It also helps by keeping the shoulders square. Actually, it works pretty well for the whole form exept for the rear gum sau portion and not being able to pull my elbows back
> 
> 
> Another drill I did last night with some guys as a 2 man drill.
> ...


 
Nice.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 30, 2010)

How to get springy energy . . . . . . rubberbands ! ! ! Get some of the large exercise bands (constant loop type), hang one end around you forearm, loop it over your triceps, behind your back and hook the other end around your other forearm the same way. Then chi sao. Make sure the bands do not have too much force to them, nothing more than 85 lbs. of force. As you extend your arms, using your elbows, the bands will pull against your arms, pulling them back. Thus you will learn to spring your arms from position to position with springy energy. You can also tie a bunch of small rubberbands together, wrap them around your wrist and forearm, across your body, around behind your back and to the other arm, again around the forearm and to the wrist (or hook the bands around a couple of fingers). This will pull on your arms as you roll or chi sao, as long as you cross the bands over the body from one arm to the other. Again, springy energy of the arms will result (tension and resistance, then relaxation) as you move you arms attempting to drill your arms forward from position to position.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 30, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> How to get springy energy . . . . . . rubberbands ! ! !



Yea, body bands are GREAT!


----------



## geezer (Mar 31, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> How to get springy energy . . . . . . rubberbands ! ! ! Get some of the large exercise bands (constant loop type), hang one end around you forearm, loop it over your triceps, behind your back and hook the other end around your other forearm the same way. Then chi sao. Make sure the bands do not have too much force to them...



Good advice! I've rigged up a couple of set-ups using elastic bands. The one I liked best used an adjustable belt made from a Home-Depot tie-down strap which I wrapped around my chest and elastic exercise bands looped through it right at my centerpoint on my chest and the other ends around my hands. Great for building endurance and spring when doing poon-sau solo. But I haven't used it in a long time since I have live partners to work with.


----------



## bully (Mar 31, 2010)

Doh!! Never thought of using resistance bands for WC.

I have one similar to this....







So would sitting in my stance and putting it around my back and holding the 2 handles out in front of me in WC shapes be a good idea then? 

I can see myself getting injured here, the Mrs finding me on the floor with two black eyes, overpowered by a rubber band!!


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 31, 2010)

geezer said:


> Good advice! I've rigged up a couple of set-ups using elastic bands. The one I liked best used an adjustable belt made from a Home-Depot tie-down strap which I wrapped around my chest and elastic exercise bands looped through it right at my centerpoint on my chest and the other ends around my hands. Great for building endurance and spring when doing poon-sau solo. But I haven't used it in a long time since I have live partners to work with.


 
Make sure the bands are constant loop bands, known as stretch bands.  They do not have handles on them.

http://www.wolverinesports.com/categories/products.cfm?category=Stre779010

You can use them when you chi sao to help develop springy energy with a partner.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 31, 2010)

bully said:


> Doh!! Never thought of using resistance bands for WC.
> 
> I have one similar to this....
> 
> ...


 
Sure thats not your bondage gear there Bully.


----------



## bully (Apr 1, 2010)

MJM, have you been watching me on the internet again:whip1:

Was reading Shaun Rawcliffes dummy book last night and he mentions in there to use the dummy to train your forward pressure.

The dummy should offer springy resistance due to its frame giving, or in the case of my freestanding one, I can push the dummy back, holding it in place with my tan/fist of whatever. When I get tired then I let it go.

Not tried this yet as I only read about it last night.

Something else I was thinking, when doing 3 prayers section in SLT, I was taught that to generate gung lik (elbow energy) that it must be done like drawing the string on a bow and then letting the string go but without releasing the arrow.

So, would actually having some tension there, ie a resistance band, stretching and destretching it with my hand holding the handle but with elbow in the centre (sort of like a closed tan as I have to hold the handle) be any good? Just doing reps?


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 1, 2010)

bully said:


> MJM, have you been watching me on the internet again:whip1:
> 
> Was reading Shaun Rawcliffes dummy book last night and he mentions in there to use the dummy to train your forward pressure.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah thats true about the dummy , I was going to mention that .
But its just that not everybody's got one , due to the damn things being so ridiculously expensive and all.

I think your resistance band idea sounds pretty good , and not too dissimilar to an exercise we used to do where your partner would put pressure on your Fook Sau with his hand in the three prayers section as you moved it forward .

Then when you were bringing the Wu Sau back he would put his fingertips behind your elbow to provide backward resistance.
Your virtually doing the same thing except with a resistance band .
I await with baited breath the launch of a boxed DVD Set titled 

*COMBAT RESISTANCE BAND DRILLS*
*FOR WING CHUN*

_LEARN TO HARNESS THE AMAZING POWER OF THE ELASTIC BAND_

By Great Grand Master Bully


----------



## bully (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the grading MJM, upgraded to a  Great Grand master? must find that Gold sash I bought off the internet. :ultracool


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 3, 2010)

bully said:


> Thanks for the grading MJM, upgraded to a Great Grand master? must find that Gold sash I bought off the internet. :ultracool


 
A gold sash thats fantastic , now it'll match your gold handbag.  :lol:


----------



## bully (Apr 4, 2010)

I have been beaten to it, stolen from an inferior WC site....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKEfk6QqfMI

Thoughts?

Thats my 100000000 page manuscript ruined. Was negotiating DVD rights too, on the shopping channels.

Demoted myself back to novice.

Gold sash burnt.

Kept the handbag though.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 4, 2010)

bully said:


> I have been beaten to it, stolen from an inferior WC site....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bugger , you missed it by that much.


----------

